# Matagorda Island - 06/03



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Stopped by Matagorda Island on the way to POC Friday morning and threw out one big rod with cut whiting and caught this 4 foot shark minutes later. It seemed like the weed was terrible in some places and not bad in others. I stopped at about the 6 mile mark and couldn't keep a line in the water but drove down to about the 10 mile mark and saw very little weed in the area so that's where I fished and caught this one.

What kind of shark is it? I am new to shark fishing and trying to learn all of the different types.


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

looks like a Bull to me


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

nice catch:cheers:


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Shark*

Definetely either a Spinner or Sharpnose! Not a bull.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I believe it may be a finetooth. Not a sharpnose and too streamlined to be a bull. 

It looks a lot like a spinner but I think it is missing the coloration and some of the blacktip characteristics they generally have.


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/finetoothshark/finetoothshark.html i think surfrunner nailed it.look at the lower pics on the boat ledge.im starting to think lous juvenile on the other post may also be as well but this is all i have to refrence it by?? check the teeth on the next hook up


----------



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

congrats thunder...i'm sure he put up a good fight...

BARHOPPER - what's the difference in the teeth?


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

link provided: "_Dentition_

This shark is named for its very small, clear, fine teeth. The upper teeth are narrow and weakly serrated or smooth with erect to slightly oblique cusps. The lower teeth are erect with smooth cusps and transverse roots


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

to big for a sharpnose, and they usually have some small white spots.
snout is not blunt enough to be a bull.
i think spinners have blacktips similar to blacktips.

i caught a finetooth once, looked like a blacktip with out the blacktips and the teeth were very narrow.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

nice catch Thunder.. is that a jigmaster on the rod.? thanks for sharing..


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Yes....that is a jigmaster. I love that reel.


----------



## e sander (Nov 26, 2004)

Finetooth for sure! Good photo for ID purposes. The long gill slits are a good clue. Finetooth sharks look just like blacktips but are blueish and without any black tips on any fins. The undersides of the pectoral fins are pure white.

Eric S


----------

